# Worming during pregnancy



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

We have always wormed pregnant bitches once a week from day 45 using panacur granuals.

Just wondering what you worm and when??


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

This is my first pregnancy... well not mine lol but you know what I mean... anyway, I'll be starting worming treatment next week too and have panacur 2.5% liquid.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

My vet said its best not to worm during pregnancy


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

We have always wormed through out pregnancy..

We use piperazine citrate-and we give it to the bitch every week from 6weeks, then when we start the puppies at 2weeks old we give them drontal and bitch every two weeks!


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

i have never wormed while pregant


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> My vet said its best not to worm during pregnancy


I just asked my nan aswell and she said they never wormed when the bitches were pregnant. Just started the pups at 2 weeks old.


----------



## Yogi B (Dec 24, 2008)

I do not worm during pregnancy but do each time I give it to my pups. Every 2 weeks.


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

I use Panacur and use the 40 day method whilst pregnant and a couple of days post whelp, then worm 2, 4 & 6 weeks both mum & pups. Pleased to so say we had no sign of any worms at all


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Vet told me not to worm mother until after pups arrive and then worm pups from two weeks of age and then mother too. xxxxx


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

I use Drontal for Lucy although the vet said to use stronghold but after reading some reviews decided against it during pregnancy. Mum and pups will be having drontal from 2 weeks.

I made sure that worming and flea treatment was up too date prior to mateing


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

There seems to be mixed views. Just makes you wonder more what to do for the best


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

My vet told me you could not use Drontal on pregnant bitches but if you are wanting to use drontal you can use Drontal Puppy Suspension from 2 wks old

Heres some info about Drontal and Panacur
*Drontal*
DO NOT USE IN PREGNANT ANIMALS. Dogs treated with elevated levels of the combination of febantel and praziquantel in early pregnancy demonstrated an increased incidence of abortion and fetal abnormalities.8 The effects of Drontal® Plus on pregnant animals have not been determined

For routine treatment a single dose is recommended.

Puppies should be treated at 2 weeks of age and every 2 weeks until 12 weeks of age. Thereafter they should be treated at 3 month intervals. It is advisable to treat the bitch at the same time as the puppies.

For the control of Toxocara, nursing bitches should be dosed 2 weeks after giving birth and every two weeks until weaning.

For routine control adult dogs should be treated every 3 months. For routine treatment a single dose is recommended. In the event of heavy roundworm infestation a repeat dose should be given after 14 days

*Panacur*

However Pregnant dogs can be giving panacur liquid

1 ml per 4 kg bodyweight daily from day 40 of pregnancy continuously to 2 days post-whelping (approximately 25 days) (= 25 mg fenbendazole/kg bodyweight daily).

Pups can be done with the same 0.5 ml per kg bodyweight daily for 3 consecutive days given by mouth after feeding to unweaned animals or mixed with food for weaned animals (= 50 mg fenbendazole/kg bodyweight daily for 3 days).

Puppies should be treated at 2 weeks of age, 5 weeks of age and again before leaving the breeders' premises.

Treatment may also be required at 8 and 12 weeks of age. Thereafter, frequency of treatment can be reduced unless the pups remain in kennels where reinfestation occurs more readily


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> My vet told me you could not use Drontal on pregnant bitches but if you are wanting to use drontal you can use Drontal Puppy Suspension from 2 wks old
> 
> Heres some info about Drontal and Panacur
> *Drontal*
> ...


Thank you for that

I now know i will not be worming Storm while she is pregnant. She was up to date before she was mated so i have no worries and we always worn the pups every 2 weeks so will worm storm aswell

Thank You


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Thank you for that
> 
> I now know i will not be worming Storm while she is pregnant. She was up to date before she was mated so i have no worries and we always worn the pups every 2 weeks so will worm storm aswell
> 
> Thank You


Its safe to use the panacur 10% on your bitch
1 ml per 4 kg bodyweight daily from day 40 of pregnancy continuously to 2 days post-whelping

I have used it on all my bitches and pups and have never had a problems


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I have used the liquid panacur from day 40 too. Pups are now 2 weeks old so will be doing them tonight - wish me luck...I imagine it could get messy!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

alaun said:


> I have used the liquid panacur from day 40 too. Pups are now 2 weeks old so will be doing them tonight - wish me luck...I imagine it could get messy!


Yes it is messy

The paste is good as they like to spit it back at you lol


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

When I trained as a veterinary nurse I was taught that bitches must be wormed when pregnant. I know things change but you would expect wormers to get safer, I think that has put me off drontal rather. If it does that to unborn pups what does it do to them when they are older.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Blitz said:


> When I trained as a veterinary nurse I was taught that bitches must be wormed when pregnant. I know things change but you would expect wormers to get safer, I think that has put me off drontal rather. If it does that to unborn pups what does it do to them when they are older.


I use Milbamax for my older dogs. Always have and i have no intention in changing


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

alaun said:


> I have used the liquid panacur from day 40 too. Pups are now 2 weeks old so will be doing them tonight - wish me luck...I imagine it could get messy!


Have fun i worm my pups with the paste at 2 wks but use the liquid after i got covered on tue when my pups had they 4 wks worming


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes it was messy!

I felt so guilty afterwards as they sat there spitting and shaking their heads in disgust.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

alaun said:


> Yes it was messy!
> 
> I felt so guilty afterwards as they sat there spitting and shaking their heads in disgust.


PMSL

Has to be done

As they say have to be cruel to be kind


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

True!

Years and years ago I rescued a pup that had obviously never been wormed - I have never seen so many worms in my life after I wormed her, she must have been absolutely riddled, poor thing. I think she was a walking advert for wormers - she lived a very healthy life to the grand old age of 17.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

alaun said:


> True!
> 
> Years and years ago I rescued a pup that had obviously never been wormed - I have never seen so many worms in my life after I wormed her, she must have been absolutely riddled, poor thing. I think she was a walking advert for wormers - she lived a very healthy life to the grand old age of 17.


When we got Lilo as a pup we was told she was wormed. She became ill very quickly and the vets thought she had parvo.

They said to worm her and no kidding she was puking and poohing them. It was the worst thing i have seen. They nearly killed her where she had soo many.


----------

